# G&P 35W HID spotlight



## Tinkerbell (Jun 28, 2007)

I play a sport called airsoft, which is like a sister sport to paintball (airsoft is to paintball as formula one is to stock car racing, if you get the analogy) and G&P is one of the companies which makes rather nice accesories and guns for the sport. a while ago, they annouced this, and i fell in love with it. Its now finally released, and slap band around the price i was dreading. But anyway.

Is anyone remotely interested? are there better deals out there? am i crazy for wanting it becuase of the big fat 3500 lumen label on it?

help, i'm addicated to flashlights i can't afford!

<<EDIT>> just occured to me i didnt even post the link. whoops!

http://www.wgcshop.com/pcart/shopper.php?itm=GP-FL-680


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks nice and tough!!

Any idea of the size of this thing?



Regards,
Benny


----------



## Tinkerbell (Jun 28, 2007)

the little rail thingy on the bottom is 20mm wide, so.. i'd guess about a 6" diameter on the face.


----------



## Hodsta (Jun 28, 2007)

I Like it, it looks like a baby SF Hellfighter tank light.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wingsfan23 (Jun 28, 2007)

Ya, airsoft is what originally got me into flashlights too. Needed a light for my m15a4. 

You can get many cheaper ones than than that with the same lumen ratings, but that one does look very good externally.


----------



## Cigarman (Jun 28, 2007)

_ You can get many cheaper ones than than that with the same lumen ratings, but that one does look very good externally.
_
Aside from the Sams club model, do tell!


----------



## skalomax (Jun 28, 2007)

I reckon that's one good looking HID.


----------



## jtice (Jun 28, 2007)

Someone HAS to get one of these and review it !!!!!!!! oo:
If that lives up to its specs, is as small as I think it is, and is water resistant.... i WANT !!!!

~John


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks like a very nice piece.

Some more pictures of it here


----------



## scott.cr (Jun 29, 2007)

US$400 might be a worthwhile buy... I think I paid that much for my Microfire K2000R (with some accessories).


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 29, 2007)

More info, specs? Group buy?


----------



## jtice (Jun 29, 2007)

Im dieing to know more about it also.

If we can get some beamshots, find out how water tight it is, and determine if that runtime is accurate...
Then I think we are ready for a GB! hehehe

The rail on the bottom is interesting, may open the doors to some mod ideas, and attachment options.
Seems the handle screws on also, so that could be removed/replaced.

The rear of the light has me confused.
I thought at first that the 4 alen bolts held the back on,
but they arent aligned with the body, indicating that back is a cap that was screwed on.

~John


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 29, 2007)

That looks like a nice light.
If it lives up to it's specs it should be real nice.
Does anybody know what the shipping from Hong Kong will be on that light.
It weighs 2100g or roughly 4.6 lbs so the box and charger and all will probably be in the 6 to 7 pound range.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## gostanova (Jun 29, 2007)

Count me in for the group buy!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric242 (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, this light looks great! Hopefully they don´t claim too much more lumens than the light really has. I would like to know what kind of rechargeables it is using..... G&P still lists it as "coming soon".

Eric


----------



## Patriot (Jun 29, 2007)

It looks very nice. The machining looks fantastic. I'm a bit skeptical about the stated lumens at 35 watts though. Typically 35 watts with current technolgy produces about 3200-3400 lumens. I imagine that mtbkndad, Ra, or one of the other HID experts would have some ideas about this.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hopefully someone has some first hand experience or the money to buy one for review.

Looks fantastic for the price.


Allthough i am fairly sure the new Microfire 35W HID will be too
(Only rumors for now,but it is supposed to be in production.)



Either way i cant wait for some more specs.


Regards,
Benny


----------



## DUQ (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice looking light and its weapon mountable


----------



## Tinkerbell (Jun 29, 2007)

Eric242 said:


> Wow, this light looks great! Hopefully they don´t claim too much more lumens than the light really has. I would like to know what kind of rechargeables it is using..... G&P still lists it as "coming soon".
> 
> Eric



G&P have it listed as a 4300mah 11.1v Li-Ion battery.

That rail could be useful for mounting say... two bipods on. give it a nice little stand


----------



## knot (Jun 29, 2007)

I wouldn't pay over $100 for any flashlight when I can have something just as bright for half the price.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Show me a light that gives 3500 lumens for 100 bucks in the same formfactor...


Benny


----------



## jtice (Jun 29, 2007)

There are many factors to consider.

I have 3 others lights just as bright as this, but they are not in such an attractive package, 
not as small, dont use Li-Ion cells, and if this is water resistant, thats another plus.

~John


----------



## knot (Jun 29, 2007)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Show me a light that gives 3500 lumens for 100 bucks in the same formfactor...
> 
> 
> Benny




I never said anything about form factor but for $400, I'll be glad to carry my $60.00 SAM's HID with 7" reflector. It's not that I wouldn't mind having one it's just that I can think of many things (lights) I can have for $400.

I predict there will be a flood of small form factor HID in the near future at bargain prices. I remember the very first calculator my dad bought. It was a POS by today's standard. He paid $200.00.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 30, 2007)

knot said:


> I never said anything about form factor but for $400, I'll be glad to carry my $60.00 SAM's HID with 7" reflector. It's not that I wouldn't mind having one it's just that I can think of many things (lights) I can have for $400.
> 
> I predict there will be a flood of small form factor HID in the near future at bargain prices. I remember the very first calculator my dad bought. It was a POS by today's standard. He paid $200.00.



The light in this thread is only 4.6 lbs.
Half the weight of your Sam's in an aluminum light means this is pretty small so your Sam's will likely out throw it without much trouble.
This light probably has a 4.5 to 5" reflector, although I am just guessing.

I will be interested in seeing the actual final price after shipping other miscelaneous expenses.
The company does not guarantee delivery for less expensive shipping options and it is being shipped from Hong Kong

The box weight will likely be around 7 lbs.

Express shipping for these could easily be close to $100.
A group buy will probably have go by ocean shipment which will open up another can of $ increasing worms.
Sea Freight + Customs + Logistics fees + numerous miscelaneous add on fees that can come up at port at any given time + shipping fees to the members in the group buy.

If a group buy goes by air shipment then different shippers may charge their own broker/logistics fees on top of the shipping fees.

These could end up being $500 to $600 by the time they actually get to the end user in the US.
I am not saying they will, just that they could.
If this light really performs well, $500 to $600 may be a good price anyway.

I am not trying to discourage anybody from what looks like a nice light.
Rather I am just seeking to put some realistic perspective on a U.S. dollar price quoted for a fairly heavy item that does not include shipping from Hong Kong.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Tinkerbell (Jun 30, 2007)

Due to the nature of airsoft and the retailers, it's entirely possible that another retailierwiil get, or be able to get these in stock. I've just sent emails off to Red Wolf, Airsoft Global and Den Trinity (pretty much the three main retailers in hong kong) to see if they will, and what price they will be if they do.

Also, sea/ground shipping will be much cheaper than air shipping, but it will take much longer (around 4 weeks as opposed to 1 week).

Airsoftglobal (www.airsoftglobal.com) have just replied: *
The G&P Sptlight will be in stock very soon , i will let you know the price as soon as possible !!!* 
* Well, if you will get more at once , i will offer you discount personally , thanks !!!*

* Have a nice day !!!*

* Best Regards---Kimry*


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 30, 2007)

Tinkerbell said:


> Due to the nature of airsoft and the retailers, it's entirely possible that another retailierwiil get, or be able to get these in stock. I've just sent emails off to Red Wolf, Airsoft Global and Den Trinity (pretty much the three main retailers in hong kong) to see if they will, and what price they will be if they do.
> 
> Also, sea/ground shipping will be much cheaper than air shipping, but it will take much longer (around 4 weeks as opposed to 1 week).
> 
> ...



Sea shipping is cheaper if you want to spend $400+shipping on a light and have no recourse if it gets lost.
I think this light has lot's of potential and would really like to see some large US distributor market it.

The Airsoftglobal email sounds promising. :thinking: You could ask-
"How many lights will I need to get for the discount to offset the shipping costs?" 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Tinkerbell (Jun 30, 2007)

I dont know what you've been shipping in order to pay over $400 shipping for ground/sea :| An AEG, for example, standard airsoft gun, weighs about 2.5kgs. costs around $80 to post via airmail, and around half that via ground shipping. I will email them and see what the discount would be for say 20?


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 30, 2007)

Tinkerbell said:


> I dont know what you've been shipping in order to pay over $400 shipping for ground/sea :| An AEG, for example, standard airsoft gun, weighs about 2.5kgs. costs around $80 to post via airmail, and around half that via ground shipping. I will email them and see what the discount would be for say 20?



The light is $403. I rounded down to $400.
The the light will cost $400+shipping.
I did not write $400+ to ship  WOW if that is the case I want to run that shipping company    .

Your numbers are helpful though.
A 2.5 kg package is 5.5 lbs. If that costs $80 for airmail and roughly $40 for sea shipment, then my original guess of around $100 for airmail may be pretty close.
As I said before, if this light performs real well, $500 - $600 for a final cost would not be unreasonable and could even be considered a bargain.

If this light is completely weather proof, truly is 35 watts, reasonably small, and has great light output then anything in the $400 range would be great for a final price. That is where the quantity discount would come into play.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jun 30, 2007)

CPF'ers,

We just received a sample of one of these G&P HID lights. I am looking for someone to review it and have contacted a couple of people. We will be carrying these lights in stock after the review. 

If I can get enough orders I would be happy to run a CPF only special.

Here is a quick mini review of the 35W HID:

Light is very well built and is made entirely of aluminum. The finish seems to be HAIII anodized gray/black. It has a carry handle which is removable, as well as, a removable rail attachment. It seems to be standard 1913, but I have not confirmed this yet. The reflector is smooth machined aluminum and one piece. The bezel screws down and has a slight scaloped edge. We are told that besides the G&P 35W lamp you can also order it with either a GE or Phillips 35W bulb. Weight is approx 4-5lbs. The clickie switch and rechargeable socket are both covered with a rubber boot. 

I'll try to get some pictures tonight and post them. I have a Helios 40W and will also post some comparison pics. 

My overall impression so far is that this is a very well built HID light with fit and finish similar to the Helios. It is definately one of G&P's best lights out yet. You really get the impression that this thing is a tank(...and tank light). Does remind me a bit of the Hellfire by SF. Stay tuned for pics...

Our sample didnt come with a case so I'm not sure if that is an option or not. Stay tuned...

I'll start an interest thread over in the dealers section for those that are interested. 


Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## jtice (Jun 30, 2007)

Excellent news ! 

Hmmm, different bulb options huh?
It would be GREAT of we could get them in 4300K temps, or very close.
Tests have shown those to look MUCH better than say, the 5800K and 6000K ones.

~John


----------



## Sway (Jun 30, 2007)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> CPF'ers,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bring 'em on, I'm very interested. 

What time does this show start 

Later
Kelly


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jun 30, 2007)

Show starts now...Pics up in Dealer's Corner over in the Marketplace!

Enjoy,

Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## XeRay (Jul 1, 2007)

Does the bulb have a std D2 base (P32d)? If not, then using "off the shelf" standard HID replacement bulbs will not be possible.

Looks like a nice unit.


----------



## flex76italy (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi, i've received an answer to my question directly from the manufacturer, i report below:

--------------
Dear samuele, 

Thank you for your inquiry,
Please be inform that this is in fix focus and it's not 
waterproof.
By the way,the spare parts is not avaialble and it don't 
have low battery indicator function.Beside,the mfg didn't 
disclose what brand of the ballast.
Thanks,

-- 
Best Regards
Allen Wong
WGC ( Hong Kong )


----------



## Cigarman (Jul 1, 2007)

That doesnt sound very incouraging.  Break it and you're all done plus it isnt waterproofed. Sounds like not much support for 400 clams.


----------



## jtice (Jul 1, 2007)

Saying its not "waterPROOF" doenst really tell me much though.
Not much out there is waterPROOF except dive lights, which is says its not for.

If it at least has Orings where it should, I dont see why it wouldnt handle rain easy.

As for no parts available,
well, lets see you get a replacement ballast for the X990, or Amrotech 3152, etc.
Though it would be nice to have some sort of warranty on the light.

~John


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 1, 2007)

Cigarman said:


> That doesnt sound very incouraging.  Break it and you're all done plus it isnt waterproofed. Sounds like not much support for 400 clams.



I agree with jtice, but will say it in a different way.
I think the manufacturer was being very literal as in this is not WATERPROOF so do not use it under water.
I will be VERY suprised if it is not weather proof. 
Regarding a warranty, I hope for Flavio's sake, he has some sort of QC assurance statement in his dealer agreement.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Cigarman (Jul 1, 2007)

Guess I was a little hasty on the judgement call. I think what I meant to say was that if, say, my acro decides to puke and I need a new ballast or something, I am covered for now. One year warranty from Acrolights and it's fixed no problem. This light, while pretty darn sturdy and probably more weatherproof than the acro doesn't have the same level of coverage, plus the dealer network seems a little thin. Given time I bet this might be quite a seller. I'm going to watch it and see what happens.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Jul 2, 2007)

quick note, WGC aren't the manufacturer, G&P are : www.gp-web.com

just to avoid any confusion.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jul 2, 2007)

I wonder if Kyle @ DX could get these at a good price if enough of us emailed him :thumbsup:


----------



## flex76italy (Jul 2, 2007)

Tinkerbell said:


> quick note, WGC aren't the manufacturer, G&P are : www.gp-web.com
> 
> just to avoid any confusion.




Yes man, you are right.....sorry guys, my mystake 

I've contacted the real manufacturer, now wait for an answer.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm checking with our contact at G&P about replacement parts. These parts may not be available to the general public, but may be available to us. So just hang tight and we will get a definate answer on the ballast questions.

Thanks,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jul 3, 2007)

Update:

We were just informed that replacement parts, including ballasts, will be available. We are still waiting to hear about the warranty coverage. 

Thanks,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## jtice (Jul 3, 2007)

That is good to hear.
Depending on price, it may be fun to get an extra reflector, and stipple it for a smoother floodier beam.

~John


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:
This is seeming more and more promising. Thanks for the update. I will watch for a review.


----------



## flex76italy (Jul 6, 2007)

flex76italy said:


> Yes man, you are right.....sorry guys, my mystake
> 
> I've contacted the real manufacturer, now wait for an answer.




Hi, i've received today the answer to the manufacturer, see below:


*Dear Samuele, 

1. This light cannot adjustable the focus. 
2. It is splashproof. 
3. We still haven't decide any spare parts for this product at this moment. 
4. The ballast is G&P brand. 
5. This light haven't a low battery indicator. 


Best Regards, 
G&P Webmaster *


i'm so confused, BugOutGear_USA says that spare parts are available, and the manufacturer give me a negative answer to me.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Jul 6, 2007)

thats because you are an individual. G&P only deal with wholesalers.


----------



## jtice (Jul 6, 2007)

Actually, the focus is kinda adjustable....
But, you have to take the bezel and reflector out, 
there are metal shims between the reflector and bulb, you can take away or add to them.

Here are the pics I have up so far.
http://www.jtice.com/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=GPHID

You may want to direct most your discussion to the Pre-Order thread in the CPFMP, just so we can keep this all in one place.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2040806#post2040806

~John


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 21, 2008)

delete


----------

